# Klarmobil ist ja lustig



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2013)

Mein Sohn hat so'n altes Handy rumfliegen und über Monate nicht gefunden. Nun wollte ich mal bei Klarmobil klären, was ich machen soll... Die haben netterweise eine Kontaktnummer im Hamburger Ortsnetz. Da ich gerade am PC saß, wollte ich per skype anrufen. Skype meldete, dass es diese Nummer nicht unterstütze. Wieso? Na, weil es eine 0900-Nummer ist. Klar, es wäre wohl eine Ansage gekommen. Trotzdem irgendwie seltsam... Da steht groß 040 und der zueghörige link führt zu 0900-1. Na. Freenet halt


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2013)

Isch bin Dangerfreak und rufe *überall* an. Vom Festnetz:



> Herzlich willkommen bei Klarmobil. Dieses Gespräch wird wie ein normales Festnetzgespräch berechnet


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2013)

Ich habe beim Festnetz auch angerufen, wir stehen uns da ja in nichts nach  Eine Weiterleitung habe ich nicht gesehen. Über die 0900 kriege ich keine Verbindung, klar - ist ja seitens m-net gesperrt


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2013)

Hups, ich bin nicht nur Dangerfreak sondern auch blind. Hatte ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2013)

Hab gerade gesehn, dass klarmobil noch eine weitere 0900 nutzt: 09001160200
kostet 15ct/min im Auswahlmenü, dann 99ct/min ab Gesprächsbeginn


----------

